# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  مشکل قرار دادن کد های آموزشی در html

## wordnet

با سلام 

من یک پروژه تقزیبا مدیریت محتوا با php دارم که در ان از ادیتور برای قرار دادن مطالب استفاده میکنم 
مشکل من اینه که چطور در زمانی که میخواهم اموزش مثلا دستوری از php قرار بدم چطور به ان استایل مناسب و در قالب خیلی سایتها که کدهای اموزشیشونو میذارن قرار بدم
مثل لینک زیر 
لینک 
و یا لینک زیر
لینک
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید
فکر میکنم در ورد پرس پلاگین crayon syntax میباشد اما من میخواهم این مورد را در پروژه خودم که وردپرس نیست انجام دهم

----------

